# Wall Mount Speargun Rack???



## Telum Pisces

I am looking for a wall mount speargun rack. Turning one of our rooms into my spearfishing/fishing/computer room. Is there a premade rack or hangers out there. I have three guns.

Any ideas??? Will a normal rifle gun wall rack work???

Thanks


----------



## Orion45

> *Telum Piscis (11/13/2008)*I am looking for a wall mount speargun rack. Turning one of our rooms into my spearfishing/fishing/computer room. Is there a premade rack or hangers out there. I have three guns.
> 
> Any ideas??? Will a normal rifle gun wall rack work???
> 
> Thanks


A horizontal rack should work.










http://www.shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/shooting_accessories/gun_racks_hangers/1909066.html

P.S. If you continue buying spearguns,you'll soon need a "speargun" safe. oke


----------



## BADBOY69

Hey, Jon...I use a rifle rack like Vlado suggested and works great!


----------



## sniper

I wouldnt hang them like that cause I would be concerned about warping. I would think a peg in the wall and hanging by the trigger guard would work if you werent trying to get too fancy with it.


----------



## Orion45

> *sniper (11/14/2008)*I wouldnt hang them like that cause I would be concerned about warping. I would think a peg in the wall and hanging by the trigger guard would work if you werent trying to get too fancy with it.


Only cheap ass wooden guns warp. oke Get an aluminum JBL.







Sorry, just could not resist this one. Chalk one up for one of the fewaluminum JBL speargun users in the area.


----------



## sniper

Aluminum prices have drop latly so your JBL has lost some value!!!oke


----------



## Orion45

> *sniper (11/15/2008)*Aluminum prices have drop latly so your JBL has lost some value!!!oke


Drats. I've been had again. :hoppingmad


----------



## dkdiver

> *Orion45 (11/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sniper (11/14/2008)*I wouldnt hang them like that cause I would be concerned about warping. I would think a peg in the wall and hanging by the trigger guard would work if you werent trying to get too fancy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Only cheap ass wooden guns warp. oke Get an aluminum JBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just could not resist this one. Chalk one up for one of the fewaluminum JBL speargun users in the area.
Click to expand...



Jon, I haven't ever heard of a gun warping on a gun rack but Derek could be right, why take the chance. If it could possibly do it, I would think it would even shoot well because it would warp under band tension. Another idea might be modifying a vertical fishing rod rack. Just a thought.



Oh, even some of the aluminum guns will still tag a fish every now and then, but that is going to be spelled out in a different post here in a few minutes.


----------



## dkdiver

> *BADBOY69 (11/14/2008)*Hey, Jon...I use a rifle rack like Vlado suggested and works great!




That is a good point too Jon, he never uses his guns so if they haven't warped, he would know. Sorry Jerry, I had to. :moon


----------



## Orion45

> *dkdiver ...Oh, even some of the aluminum guns will still tag a fish every now and then...*


*

:moon :moon :moon*


----------



## spearfisher

I like the spearfishing specialties style racks. You can easily make one out of starboard and stainless hardware. Works great on the boat or on the wall.


----------

